# Advice on Visas



## dizzy719 (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm an American citizen looking to take a long vacation (6 months) in thailand. At first I thought I could just depart before my 30 days are up and return, rinse and repeat for 6 months. It was brought to my attention that it is not possible to do that for fear that I'll be working there on a tourist visa.

Is there a way I can get a 6 month visa? (multiple entry if possible becuase i'd like to visit some neighboring countries)

Also, I plan to bring my Girlfriend with me (who is Filipino with a philippines passport) and would like for her to do the same.

Whats the best way to go about approaching this? I really would like just to take it easy for 6 months not worrying about entering / exiting every month.


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

Read the sticky thread located in the green background at the top of this forum. STICKY: Thailand - visits and Tourist Visas by Song Si

Fifth post in the thread is "Thailand - Tourist Visa - Double Entry" 

This provides information on how to get a 180 day legal stay. The info should apply to both you and your girlfriend.


----------



## dizzy719 (Aug 9, 2013)

stednick said:


> Read the sticky thread located in the green background at the top of this forum. STICKY: Thailand - visits and Tourist Visas by Song Si
> 
> Fifth post in the thread is "Thailand - Tourist Visa - Double Entry"
> 
> This provides information on how to get a 180 day legal stay. The info should apply to both you and your girlfriend.


In his post he says

"Some consulates/embassies will issue an applicant with a Tourist Visa - Double Entry"

how can i tell which ones? I've emailed the us embassy (DC) and manila embassy (i emailed them a while ago seems like they don't wanna answer)


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

dizzy719 said:


> In his post he says
> 
> "Some consulates/embassies will issue an applicant with a Tourist Visa - Double Entry"
> 
> how can i tell which ones? I've emailed the us embassy (DC) and manila embassy (i emailed them a while ago seems like they don't wanna answer)


Dizzy719:

Where are you physically? What is your physical address?

Thai Embassies/Consulates in the USA have specific assigned locations (states) in their jurisdiction and/or responsibility. So you will apply to the Embassy or Consulate that handles your state or location. 

You have e-mailed, your complaint about response to, or timing of response to e-mails is a common one. Try telephoning, or better yet, visiting.

Regardless of the Consulate or Embassy where you apply, Song Si has provided the type of visa to apply for (tourist visa multiple entry) and the methodology to utilize this visa to legally visit and stay in Thailand for up to six months. 

Good luck in your visit and travels.


Things change on a continual basis. The information in the list below may be incorrect and needs to be verified.

Royal Thai Embassy Washington DC
1024 Wisconsin Avenue, NW, Suite 401
Washington D.C, District of Columbia 20007 - 3681 USA
Phone: +1-202-9443600	Fax: +1-202-9443611 
Email: [email protected]
Website URL: New Document

Royal Thai Consulate Chicago Illinois
700 North Rush Street
Chicago, Illinois 60611 USA
Phone: +1-312-6643129	Fax: +1-312-6643230 
Email: [email protected]
Website URL: Thai Chicago

Royal Thai Consulate Los Angeles California
611 North Larchmont Boulevard, 2nd Floor
Los Angeles, California 90004 - 1321 USA
Phone: +1-323-9629574/7 Fax: +1-323-9622128 
Email: [email protected]
Website URL: Thai-LA

Royal Thai Consulate New York
351 East 52nd Street
New York, New York 10022 USA
Phone: +1-212-7541770/1896/2536/2538	
Fax: +1-212-7541907	
Email: [email protected] 
Website URL: Royal Thai Consulate General

Royal Thai Consulate Miami Florida
Alhambra Towers, 121 Alhambra Plaza, Suite 1500
Coral Gables, Florida 33134 USA
Phone: +1-305-445-7577 
+1-888-336-3384 (Toll Free) 
Fax: +1-305-974-1287
Email: [email protected]


----------



## dizzy719 (Aug 9, 2013)

i'm actually deployed to afghanistan currently but i'll be home in september and hopefully can figure this out all. I'll be in south carolina when i come back so shouldn't be an issue traveling to the embassy. I just need to see how the visa with my girlfriend pans out before i do anything


----------



## Mweiga (Sep 24, 2010)

dizzy719 said:


> i'm actually deployed to afghanistan currently but i'll be home in september and hopefully can figure this out all. I'll be in south carolina when i come back so shouldn't be an issue traveling to the embassy. I just need to see how the visa with my girlfriend pans out before i do anything


Personal visit to Thai embassy when you're home is the answer - this double entry tourist visa is very standard in many western countries. 

In theory there is no limit to the number of consecutive 30 day Permission to Stay stamps you can get when arriving by air but in practice it's up to the discretion of the particular official you get at the immigration counter - somebody clocking up six of these over six consecutive months might invite further scrutiny , although I've not heard of this personally amongst fellow expats and travellers.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

> "Some consulates/embassies will issue an applicant with a Tourist Visa - Double Entry"


Hi dizzy

The 'some' really means 'some' it can be frustrating as different consulates/embassies set their own rules/preferences which change without notice.

In our 'local' area' of the surrounding countries Cambodia, Laos, Myanmar, Malaysia - at present only Laos will issue a double-entry Tourist Visa. A year or so ago they were still available from Phnom Penh, Cambodia, but they changed to single-entry only. 

There are also variations within a country eg Malaysia where a single-entry TV can be gained from Kuala Lumpur more than once, however their Penang branch says 'no' no people applying for a second one if the applicant already had a 30 day extension . . . I offer no explanation why, just the way it is.

I do not know about USA offices; best of luck for your travels.


----------

